# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  IFA Business Opportunity

## avanbiljon

DO YOU WANT TO .......

BE FINANCIAL INDEPENDENT?
SPEND MORE TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY?
PROVIDE BETTER EDUCATION FOR YOUR CHILDREN?
BUY YOUR OWN HOUSE AND YOUR OWN CAR?

If your answer is YES to any of these questions, then the IFA Business Opportunity is for you!

The IFA Business Opportunity offers you affordable Clientele financial products. Not only can you earn extra income that you have always desired, but you can also ensure that your family's financial future is secured.

Thousands of people are now earning monthly income through the IFA Business Opportunity, giving them the quality of life they have always wanted. Through hard work and determination, you too can become successful and independent.

IT COULDN'T PER SIMPLER .......

Remember, for things to change, you have to do something.
Contact us TODAY and start changing your Life!

----------


## Dave A

So what would I be expected to do if I took up this opportunity?

----------


## avanbiljon

> So what would I be expected to do if I took up this opportunity?


The philosophy is simple - people talking to people is the strongest way of marketing. This business is based on a person to person network marketing system, rewarding you for simply referring other to the IFA Business Opportunity by inviting them to an IFA Presentation. You invite your friends, family, work colleagues and even neighbours to IFA Presentations, where an IFA Presenter explains the business opportunity and introduces them to the products offered by Clientele.

If the person you invited decides to join you as an IFA, applies for a Clientele product and starts paying premiums you, the introducing IFA, has the opportunity to earn.

That is network marketing, it is a referral business. IFA's are Independent Field Advertisers who run their OWN businesses. IFA's are not insurance brokers or financial advisors. IFA's are not allowed to give any form of advice. IFA's are ambassadors for the Clientele Insurance Plans and the IFA Business Opportunity. IFA's TELL, they do not SELL.

Once you have mastered the art of inviting people and introducing them to the IFA Business Opportunity, you will be rewarded with regular earning and bonuses for all the IFA's that have applied for a Clientele product and paid their monthly premiums, because you invited them to an IFA Presentation.

With hard work and consistent effort, you will continue to be rewarded by IFA.

----------


## avanbiljon

To become an IFA you need to.....

be 18 years old
be a South African Resident (have a valid ID Number)
have a debitable bank account

----------


## Dave A

> To become an IFA you need to.....
> 
> have a debitable bank account


 :Hmmm:  Now there's an interesting requirement.
Do you have to take a Clientele policy to become an IFA?

----------


## avanbiljon

> Now there's an interesting requirement.
> Do you have to take a Clientele policy to become an IFA?


At the IFA Presentation the people you have invited are presented with enough information to make a decision.  

They could decide that they:

1. Want to apply for a Clientèle product and at the same time earn some extra income. If that's what they want then they apply to become an IFA and select a product that best suits their needs.
2. Want to earn some extra money but do not believe that any of the Clientèle products suit their needs.  These IFAs still need to complete the application form to become an IFA.
3. Do not want to be an IFA and may only be interested in one of the Clientèle products, then they need to contact our National Contact Centre on (011) 320-3000.

----------


## Dave A

Just to be clear - so you can market and make money out of this without taking a policy then?

(If it sounds like I'm being pedantic, bear in mind the first step in many insurance products is to fill in an application form  :Wink:  )

----------


## avanbiljon

> Just to be clear - so you can market and make money out of this without taking a policy then?
> 
> (If it sounds like I'm being pedantic, bear in mind the first step in many insurance products is to fill in an application form  )


By mastering the art of inviting people to attend an IFA Presentation and introducing them to the IFA Business Opportunity you will be rewarded with regular earnings and bonuses for all the IFA's that have applied for a Clientèle product and paid their premiums, provided the minimum criteria on building a team has been achieved.

----------


## Blurock

Looks like the insurance industry is now entering the MLM business... :Hmmm:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Ah it's been a (peaceful) while since we've seen one of these threads.  :Wink:  

Here we go again...

----------


## avanbiljon

Just a tip before you join any Network Marketing Business in South Africa. 
Make sure that the company is legitimate and that the company is a member of the Direct Selling Association of South Africa.

See link below for a list of current members of the DSA. 
http://www.dsasa.co.za

----------


## avanbiljon

Social Responsibility:

The Clientèle Limited Group of companies, incorporating the IFA Division, has been independently rated as a LEVEL FOUR CONTRIBUTOR (100% Recognition Level) in 2010, in accordance with all seven variables of the General Codes of Good Practice relating to Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment.  The group has pro-active strategy in place (e.g. a procurement policy), so as to continually improve on its corporate social responsibility.

See attached BEE Certificate.

----------


## avanbiljon

Invitation:

Welcome to the IFA Business Opportunity
The Greatest Opportunity in the History of South Africa!

Make your booking today and see how IFA can change your life.
http://www.ifa-businessopportunity.y...om/booking.php

----------


## Dave A

> Looks like the insurance industry is now entering the MLM business...


AFAIK the first in SA was Balltron, so it's not a new concept.

What has given me pause for thought here was this discussion about how the Consumer Protection Act affects the MLM business. Given that you have to be registered in terms of the Financial Advisory and Intermediary Services Act, 2002 to sell financial services products, navigating the CPA for an MLM business that sells financial services products seems tricky if the prospect is not registered in terms of FAIS.

----------


## Blurock

> What has given me pause for thought here was this discussion about how the Consumer Protection Act affects the MLM business. Given that you have to be registered in terms of the Financial Advisory and Intermediary Services Act, 2002 to sell financial services products, navigating the CPA for an MLM business that sells financial services products seems tricky if the prospect is not registered in terms of FAIS.


I will be very weary of buying insurance products from a family member or acquaintance that is not FAIS compliant or registered with the FSB. :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

Well that's kinda the point I'm trying to make.

Perhaps I'm not putting this very well, but essentially it seems to be a problem meeting the requirements of *both* FAIS *and* CPA in an MLM setup - because the *only* role the typical IFA can play is to introduce the prospect to a qualified financial advisor.

----------


## Nickolai Naydenov

Didn't think that insurance company would ever employ the pyramid scheme method to sell their product. According to this post you bring people to presentation where they will give their details so they will keep on receiving emails, sms-es and phone calls all the time and get to sign for a Clientele policy. These presentations seem to me like a marketing tool but there is no financial advice, so why would you buy a policy, just because they selling it? I wonder what the FSB has to say about this way of selling a financial product such as that when legislation keeps on changing to clean up all the part time advisers, compolsory RE exams, compolsory education and etc in order to regulate the industry as much as possible. Never mind the fact that the client will make an UNinformed decision but because of the way you market the products people that recruit people for the presentations will obviously say anything to sell itso they can make money which is not in the interest of the other person. The way I see it you are contravening the CPA and FAIS acts as well as other pieces of legislation. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to hear what the FSB has to say about this matter.

----------

Blurock (01-Mar-12)

----------


## Lion0404

This is the best business opportunity in SA, laziness and ignorance holds back most of the people from opportunities of success. IFA is registered with DASA, FSB and SARS - and every year I submit IFA IRP5 with my return.

Below is the link for presentation venues:

http://www.ifa.co.za/page/events

E. MAdlanga - IFA NO: AA142511

----------


## College Ins

Hi Andre

Maybe your assistance will be valuable, I have joined IFA about 5yrs ago only to find out the person I have joined from is no more, due to to my commitments I don't have much time to make a follow up but deductions are made from the policy in monthly basis. The policy name is IFA Saver and protector , please assist if you can as I am in need of my savings.

Regards,

Mike

----------


## Blurock

> I have joined IFA about 5yrs ago only to find out the person I have joined from is no more, due to to my commitments I don't have much time to make a follow up but deductions are made from the policy in monthly basis.


Not much difference between MLM and a pyramid scheme as proven by those who have been caught out. :Batman:

----------

